# 100 Favorites: # 17



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4; Tragic Overture; Haydn Variations
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG)*










People sometimes mention difficulties finding their way into Brahms. That was never the case with me; I've loved his music from the first moment I heard it. In fact, in many ways Brahms was my entry point into the world of classical music. This was the very first classical CD that I ever bought. (On the other hand, Beethoven's music didn't appeal to me nearly as much at first. I had to work much harder to get a foothold on his music.)

I'm not a knee-jerk Karajan admirer, but I think the beautifully polished, sculpted sound that he cultivated with the Berlin Philharmonic works perfectly with Brahms. Of course, the fact that I "imprinted" on Karajan's recording likely obscures my ability to be objective. But who cares? This is a list of _favorites_, and Karajan's way with this resplendent music makes me happy.


----------

